# Orange Lake at Lake Geneva



## lily28 (May 10, 2009)

Any one owns at this resort? How is the resort?  I see no recent review.

For owners, how good is it as an exchanger in RCI if one reserves a summer wk there?


----------



## JimIg23 (May 28, 2009)

I don't own there but have been to the grand geneva which is nice.  I like the town alot, but would not buy there since renting is cheap.  Would you be buying direct or resale?  Buying any timeshare direct is very VERY expensive and usually does not make a lot of financial sense.  If you are new to timesharing and TUG, I would spend a lot of time here researching timesharing.  

trip advisor
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Lake_Geneva_Resort-Lake_Geneva_Wisconsin.html


----------



## rje (Jun 2, 2009)

Will be there 6/12-6/19. Will write a review when we return.


----------



## tobyk (Aug 31, 2010)

*Unhappy Owner*

We have owned at Orange Lake Grand Geneva since purchasing a resale 1+ yr. ago. It took me dozens of phone calls and loads of misinformation from employees at front desk, Orange Lake Grand Geneva reps as well as Holiday Inn Vacation Club agents... your phone calls are answered in Florida. Last year Orange Lake tried to get owners to purchase membership in Holiday Inn Vacation Club for $12,000. Since there were few takers, membership is now free and automatic for all owners beginning January of 2011. BUT you MUST join to use your resort AND you MUST pay $99. a year in addition to your yearly maintenance fee. Despite all these negatives I was ready to accept the additional $99.yearly fee; I had been told (when I called to make a reservation using my Marcus points) about great last minute owners bonus time rates that were available to me as an owner. NOW 3 mos. later they have rescinded because I own a resale purchased since 2009. CONVENIENT new policy and one more example of lack of accountability in the whole timeshare industry....one MORE reason to NEVER buy a timeshare.


----------



## xl1200s (Dec 2, 2010)

tobyk - I purchased 3 units from June through Sept 2010.  All 3 converted to Holiday Inn Vacation club points for one $99 fee.  Converted 1 at a time.  The "no conversion if you did not buy from us" is for Orlando properties.  Person you got that info from was not fully informed.  Info I got was ALL units will automatically convert 1 January 2011.  The $99 fee gives you access to RCI so you don't need to pay the RCI annual fee unless you have other timeshares.


----------



## savblue (Dec 5, 2010)

I am an fixed week owner at the West Village. This is first I have heard about an automatic conversion to Holiday Inn Vacation Club on Jan 1, 2011.  Can you post more information about this and what it means. Thanks


----------



## phoward336 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Lake Geneva*

We stayed there on a last call over Spring Break last year and really enjoyed it.  I'll try to go in and put in an updated review in the next few days.

We were in a 1 bedroom lock off, so the room was small, but for $275 we were happy.  The indoor pool was at the main "hotel" and it was adequate but the chlorine was so strong it was almost unbearable.  There was a fun waterpark on site and during the week there was a pretty reasonable price for resort guests.

I was working part time and the rooms had free wireless, so very helpful.

One of my favorite parts of the resort was the fitness facility.  It was actually a local "gym" and classes were complimentary to resort guests - that was a lot of fun as we took a yoga and a spin class during our stay.

There were several family activities you could participate in, but they tended to be at the main hotel or the waterpark rooms - so we had to search them out.  

Overall fun resort and I would go back.


----------

